# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Przedwczesny wytrysk

## Truman

Witam serdecznie,

Jest to mój pierwszy post tutaj, więc witam i przechodzę do pytania.
Zmagam się z problemem przedwczesnego wytrysku, byłem z tym u seksuologa, który bez mrugniecia okiem przepisał mi Xetanor. Przed kupnem poczytałem o tym specyfiku i na Boga, jest to jakiś potężny psychotrop. Opinie ludzi, ktorzy próbowali odstawić ten lek są wstrząsające. Jestem zdecydowanie zdrowym i wysportowanym facetem bez problemów z głową, mój jedyny problem to trochę stresu w pracy i PW w łóżku... wydaje mi się, że wytoczenie takich dział to przesada.

Do rzeczy.
Trochę poczytałem i można spotkać suplementy - naturalne, nie taka chemia, która może pomóc.
Mianowicie Różeniec Górski i 5-HTP, które wydają się być suplementami, które podnoszą poziom serotoniny a nie lekami. 

Pytanie do Państwa, czy powyższe dwa rzeczywiście są zdrowe i nie sieją takiego spustoszenia jak psychotropy? Czy nie wypiorą one mózgu, nie uzależnią i rozsądnie stosowane nie zaszkodzą?

I czy ewentualnie można stosować je razem w małych ilościach?

Z poważaniem,
Marek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarkę, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## alfaiomega

Akurat do jakiegos mało douczonego poszedłes, po co psychotrop na wytrysk, idz do takiego co sie zna na tym i poczytaj w necie jak opoznic wytrysk.

----------


## stalker8

> uważa się, że przedwczesny wytrysk ma związek z niskim poziomem serotoniny i wysokim poziomem dopaminy w tych obszarach układu nerwowego, które kontrolują wytrysk. Poziom serotoniny i dopaminy pomagają regulować m.in. leki z grupy SSRI (selektywne inhibitory zwrotnego wychwytu serotoniny). Należy do nich dapoksetyna - jedyny preparat zarejestrowany w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytrysku dostępny w Polsce. Lek wykazuje dużą skuteczność już po pierwszym zastosowaniu. Szybko się wchłania, ale też szybko jest usuwany z organizmu, co podnosi bezpieczeństwo jego stosowania.


_poradnikzdrowie.pl/seks/problemy-z-seksem/Przedwczesny-wytrysk-jak-przedluzyc-stosunek-sposoby-na-przedwczesny-w_34866.html_
---



> Różeniec Górski i 5-HTP, które wydają się być suplementami, które podnoszą poziom serotoniny a nie lekami. 
> Pytanie do Państwa, czy powyższe dwa rzeczywiście są zdrowe i nie sieją takiego spustoszenia jak psychotropy? Czy nie wypiorą one mózgu, nie uzależnią i rozsądnie stosowane nie zaszkodzą?


Czuję się źle. Brak snu i sił do czegokolwiek. Spróbowałbym chyba ten Różeniec; to drugie - nawet nie chce mi się sprawdzać teraz. Wysyłam.  :Frown:

----------


## stalker8

na szybko znalezione:



> Znane sa mi 2 powody, wiec moze o nich wspomne. Pierwszy to faktycznie tolerancja. Przyjmujesz 5-HTP -> powstaje wiecej serotoniny -> wiecej serotoniny uderza w autoreceptory (m.in. 5-HT1a) -> pobudzenie autoreceptorow prowadzi do zablokowania wyrzutu endogennego liganda -> potrzebujesz wiecej z zewnatrz. Jednak cos ciekawego moze stac sie po pewnym czasie dlugotrwalego pobudzania autoreceptorow, a mianowicie ich downregulacja (zmniejszenie sie ilosci). To zas prowadzi do tego, ze trudniej jest je pobudzic, a tym samym trudniej jest zablokowac wyrzut serotoniny -> transmisja serotoninergiczna wzrasta.
> 
> Drugim, moim zdaniem wazniejszym problemem tutaj, jest zwiekszanie aktywnosci MAO. Dlugotrwale stosowanie 5-HTP do tego wlasnie prowadzi. MAO rozklada nie tylko serotonine, ale rowniez dopamine, fenyloetyloamine i inne neuroprzekazniki. W ten sposob doprowadzamy do oslabienia transmisji innych neuroukladow, a tym samym do (prawdopodobnego) pogorszenia nastroju/innych skutkow ubocznych.


Forum jak forum. Ktoś się interesował i zamieścił opinię.
W moim odczuciu skreśla to tę substancję jako środek do samodzielnego stosowania.
Tak więc - pod kontrolą osoby lekarza, podobne, czy inne farmaceutyki, które pozwoliłyby polepszyć moją sytuację - po prostu nastrój, ale oczywiście mnie nikt nie pomoże.

----------


## alfaiomega

Akurat leki SSRI lub SNRI czyli antydepresanty powodują całkowity brak ochoty na seks, ale to trzeba dłuzej poszukac.  :Wink:  i isc do seksuologa co sie zna na tym.

----------


## stalker8

> Akurat leki SSRI lub SNRI czyli antydepresanty powodują całkowity brak ochoty na seks, ale to trzeba dłuzej poszukac.  i isc do seksuologa co sie zna na tym.


Dziękuję. Na szybko znalezione, w takim razie:

_psychologia.edu.pl/obserwatorium-psychologiczne/1156-piec-powodow-by-nie-brac-lekow-ssri.html_

Myślę, że w jakiś sposób zachowanie autora tematu zrobiło negatywne wrażenie na lekarzu i dlatego taka propozycja kuracji. Nie jest wiadome, jakie wrażenie zrobi na innym terapeucie; możliwe, że to jakiś brak, uchybienie w stosunku (że się tak znowu wyrażę) do osoby, od której oczekuje się czego...? - pomocy w uzyskaniu życiowej satysfakcji...

---
Znowu powracająca kwestia utraconej reputacji... nie do odzyskania dla mnie. ...Dawkins?
---
>> quote: "(...) Brak ochoty na seks"... 
- _wikipedia.org:

Zaspokojenie_seksualne_ >> _prolaktyna_ >>* dopamina (quote: odpowiada za ogólne napięcie woli, często kojarzone z napięciem seksualnym, ale także za wyższe czynności myślowe)* >> _Procesy_poznawcze_

 ...A motywacja? ...Nadzieja? Chęć poznawania, rozumienia świata, rozwoju, nie stagnacji, a nie tylko doświadczania przyjemnych doznań.

---
Znowu napiszę: rok temu dostałem "propozycję kuracji": fluoksetyna, olanzapina, absenor. 
Stres - i do bólu nerwu trójdzielnego doszło zdrętwienie języka i twarzy, okresowe trudności z połykaniem (chyba niewielkie jeszcze).

Dwa tygodnie temu: ...no muszę znowu   zerknąć na karteczkę, trzeci raz odkąd zacząłem pisać ten post... nie - już pamiętam: arypiprazol, a jak powiedziałem, że jeszcze chciałbym poznawać... a nie powiem co, teraz tutaj (...a pisałem tu wcześniej nawet, bez sensu przecież...) - to wtedy, że: olanzapina i nic więcej. Taki mam wybór.

Zmęczenie i ból kręgosłupa. Wczorajsze tabletki już przestają działać. Tylko siedzę, nie wstaję. Może bym się troszkę przeszedł; jak wrócę, to znowu usiądę.

----------


## stalker8

_wykop.pl/link/1664335/rhodiola-rosea-rozeniec-gorski-naturalny-antydepresant/_
...depresant? ...Może jednak żeń-szeń - bezpieczniejszy?

----------


## stalker8

pl.soc.seks.moderowana.narkive.com/I8hzdbYt/co-na-przedwczesny-wytrysk-przed-u-enie-stosunku




> od 20 lat staram się przedłużyć sex, metody które tu sa opisywane były
> przeze mnie stosowane w sposób instynktowny, sam do nich doszedłem już z 15
> lat temu i troche śmieszy mnie to że firmują je jacyś wielcy seksuolodzy,
> jak niebywałe odkrycia. Nie są chyba zbyt skuteczne ale do pewnego stopnia
> na pewno. Jeśli chodzi o długość stosunku to mieszkając w akademiku
> przekonałem się że trwa on mniej więcej tak samo krotko u wszystkich ,
> także te 75% to całkiem możliwe. Co do przyczyn dolegliwości jakie są podane
> to u mnie ich nie było, żadnego szybkiego onanizowania się w dzieciństwie
> itp. Jestem jedynakiem, wychowałem się w dużym domu i nie musiałem się
> ...


No, jak "kastrację", to może i faktycznie rozzłościł pacjent doktora.

----------


## meter

jak nie możesz utrzymać erekcji to zacznij brać jakieś środki na potencje, na wzmocnienie erekcji. Ja jak miałem takie problemy stosowałem erekton fast, po dorażnym miesięcznym stosowaniu mogłem dłużej się kochać ze swoją narzeczoną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałem, że pomocne w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytryski jest ekstrakt z korzenie szparaga lekarskiego. W suplemencie diety White Horse jest ten składnik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też o tym słyszałem że ten ekstrakt bardzo pomaga w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytrysku.

----------


## stalker8

a gdzie to słyszałeś? - I, może jeszcze: kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałem, że pomocne w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytryski jest ekstrakt z korzenie szparaga lekarskiego. W suplemencie diety White Horse jest ten składnik.


Ja polecam stosowanie Fire-fox, gdyż jest , ale właśnie wolniejsza, a podobno już tak nie zamula jak kiedyś, w porównaniu z Max-ton, która też podobno jest dobra, ale nie wypróbuję, bo mi się nie chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy poczytać w książkach do medycyny a zapytać nawet potencjalnego farmaceutę na co on działa ten korzeń ze szparaga lekarskiego istniejący w tym suplemencie diety White Horse.

----------


## stalker8

Przylazłeś albo z drugiego forum, albo od Ciebie też mam trojana - nie wiem ile ich nawet mam.
Odnośnie tego co dziś znalazłem, przykrego, na YouTube, dopiero w tym wieku... Dlatego mało wiem - tutaj sugerowano książkę, po której lekturze, ale też strona o mojej chorobie, gdzie były wymienione zaburzenia poznawcze... Mam na myśli, Vetulani, dziś oglądany, jak się wyrażał o takich jak ja. Skojarzył mi się z Imielińskim (seksuologia biologiczna 1970coś) i Polańskim oraz ze Szwajcarią, gdzie nie tępi się nielegalnych upraw marihuany.
Nad moją seksualnością nie umiem tak zapanować łatwo jak nad ciągiem do używek, którego nie mam (czasem kawa, ale i tej się bałem od dziecka). To znaczy - mam do nich chyba wstręt. Możecie zrobić temat o nim to się wypowiem, gdzie widzę jego manipulacje, ale chyba mi się nie chce - co to da, skoro i tak jestem: "badziewiem genetycznym".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stalker8
Dziecko, czy ty musisz wypowiadać te swoje brednie, jak przeglądam te twoje wpisy, to się zastanawiam czy nie masz coś z głową, przecież to wszystko co piszesz nie mieści się w normalnym rozumowaniu. To jakiś bełkot!

----------


## stalker8

> stalker8
> Dziecko, czy ty musisz wypowiadać te swoje brednie, jak przeglądam te twoje wpisy, to się zastanawiam czy nie masz coś z głową, przecież to wszystko co piszesz nie mieści się w normalnym rozumowaniu. To jakiś bełkot!


→ _youtu.be/Hn559bvUzRE?t=46m57s_
Czyżby motto profesora.
 W wykładzie o płci mózgu i jeszcze jednym, który widziałem, mówi, że warto słabszych tępić, żeby się nie panoszyli - coś w tym rodzaju. Wielbiciel Adama Smitha i ekonomii protestantyzmu, co jeszcze... Marihuana - o... - parzę dzisiaj na film, YT, o tym jak uzależnia psychicznie - kolejny 'selektor słabych jednostek' - on jednak tak tego nie nazywa. Uzależnia bardziej młodych - tych przed dwudziestym rokiem życia (linkowałem już):
→ _youtu.be/ivLcmB_Gogc?t=8m10s_
O religii miałem coś ostatnio do powiedzenia na innym forum, choć i tu linkowałem - odnośnie seksualności:
→_wikipedia.org/wiki/Moloch_
→_wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozioł_ofiarny_
Byk postrzegany był, jak coś czytałem, od późnego neolitu, jako najbardziej wartościowe zwierzę, wybierano go na wizerunek bogów - kozioł słaby w porównaniu z bykiem, także o nieokiełznanej seksualności - irytujący jak ja. :] 
To tak w skrócie.

→Geneza diabła; Historia diabła (youtube, dwa filmy, też ostatnio oglądałem)
A w ogóle, w kwestii roli kobiet, to forum nazywa się: medyczka.pl; reklamowane tu środki na potencję pod moim adresem wpisują się w ten wzorzec kulturowy, który on omawia. Nie umiem napisać, bo mi się chce spać. A jeszcze o roli neuroprzekaźników - zależności między dopaminą, prolaktyną, oksytocyną - nie wspomina on, a gada, że jeśli mniej niż dwa razy w tygodniu seks, to mężczyźnie spada testosteron... - o wpływie dopaminy na wyższe czynności myślowe linkowałem:
→[i]wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaspokojenie_seksualne[i]

Faktycznie do dziś nie wiedziałem, że u kobiet jest aż tak bardzo odwrotnie niż u mężczyzn, których po seksie może upolować lampart, czy tam co... Jego to bawi, a mnie głupi wiejscy rodzice o tym nie uświadomili - tylko do kościoła kazali chodzić. Studentki go chętnie, słuchały.
Nie wspomina też o efekcie, o którym czytałem właśnie u Imielińskiego - ma swoją nazwę, której nie pamiętam: Eksperyment polegał na tym, że natychmiast osiągały plato, po niespodziewanym pojawieniu się następnego w kolejności samca... lata hipisizmu.
Chyba tyle, idę spać, dziękuję, że wolno mi oglądać porno i pozdrawiam jak zwykle panią psycholog-porshe, z krakowa. Bo jest ładna.

----------


## stalker8

Kulidża, ale on nie wspomina w drugim wykładzie, że dotyczy kobiet, tylko mężczyzn, chyba, że to tak dawno czytałem - z 11 lat temu. 


> stalker8
> Dziecko, czy ty musisz wypowiadać te swoje brednie, jak przeglądam te twoje wpisy


 Dziecko, to proszę Pani - rokujące w domyśle, jest. A ja nie. I przykro jest mieć poczucie, że to nie kryzys wieku średniego, bo większośc chyba i tak go nie ma, tylko zawsze coś interesującego do zrobienia, jakiś cel, a u mnie jak to było, to jest w innych postach.
Tak więc, jednak oszczędzę człowiekowi z Krakowa linkowania tu jego strony - 
- ektomorfik, technik [cenzura, bo nie wchodzi, biały ekran], dyslektyk, z angielskim, pisał mi na forum, że uczy się norweskiego, ale to się nie da "szkolnymi metodami" - chyba nie miał na myśli bicia linijką, ale że od razu wzięli go za bad-reproduktora, to rozumiem, że chce stąd uciekać. 
Mnie tylko na lekcji religii - głównie straszono biciem, za nie bycie w kościele, ale bicie widziałem, i słyszałem od ministrantów, szydzenie z  niepełnosprawnego kolegi przez drugiego księdza; od pierwszego dostałem raz na lekcji - to chyba pisałem, że za brak uwagi, a drugi to już na ołtarzu podczas uroczystości.
Tak więc eksperyment sisi-boj się mnie nie dotyczy - kto by się nim przejmował - ma być tak, żeby było dobrze, a nie jakieś brednie polecane tu z książki o introwertykach.

----------


## stalker8

No i jeżeli ja jestem "dziecko", to kto są moi rodzice - umysłowo. I chyba nie tylko oni, moi wychowawcy. Jestem już zmęczony od porno dzisiaj, bo zrozumiałem, że i tak wszystko na nic. No to albo dziecko, albo mi udowadniacie, że nie jestem dość dorosły do suplementów.
Zgadza się - seks od zawsze był dla mnie tabu, nie miałem odwagi wyjść do ludzi z braku kultury - oczytania, bo wychowywała ziemianka rodowa w Lo, tak uważam, pamiętam, że byłem widocznie za słaby w porównaniu z kolegami, którzy się nie bali, bo chyba mieli oparcie w rodzicach, a ja wstyd.
Więc nie interesował mnie aż tak, jak tylko - jak tu napisano - kompulsywnie, się uspokoić, o to. I nie myśleć za wiele o naturze świata, bo na nim biją i upokarzają, trzeba uciekać, przed wojskiem itd. Badziewie genetyczne zniezrównoważyłem się z powodu agresji, której nie mogłem rozładować jak normalnie-zdrowi np. głównie na boisku przecież chyba.
Tak samo motoryzacja, której owszem, nawet próbowałem - też, i z jakim skutkiem, aż przestałem, tak około 2006-7 zupełnie, pojedyncze jaz

----------


## stalker8

Ten koń na kobyle na tym jego zdjęciu, daje do myślenia, a moja pani w Krakowie od seksu pewnie lata. I śie śmieje z bidy, jak ją irytowałem głupek. tyle na dziś - nic więcej nie skrytykuję Vetulaniego, bo nie umiem, on jest silniejszy i może gadać co uważa, a wielu się to opłaca - tak to działa. A ja co - mam mieć - tolerancję? Proszę mie nie bić? Jak naniosłem błota i się chcę panoszyć? Bo mi źle w pracy? A kogo to obchodzi? Nie chcę z nikim rozmawiać, a tu co robię? Agresja chorego.

----------


## stalker8

To jest forum żeńskie: medyczka. Cherlak jeszcze się wytrzepię i spać, jutro też może tak cały dzień - mogę, wolno mi?

- toksyczni rodzice? Nie, moje lenistwo.
I to sa moje racjonalizacje, bo już znam to hasło-pojęcie, jak sobie przypomnę to coś tu dopiszę znowu. Już bym się położył, dzień zleciał. Chodzenie gdzieś nic mi nie da - tylko lekarze, jakieś urzędy, do sklepu to nawet rodzice, bo też mnei nie obchodzi, a Wy mi tu jakiś suplement na potencję żebym kupił:
Mogę się w taki dzień jak dziś trzepać co parę godzin dzisiaj i na to samo wyjdzie, ospały, a jak nie dośpię to też ospały - to nawet lepsze, bo mniejsza złość. Dzisiaj jestem taki aktywny, bo jednak choroba mniej, oddech nieprzyspieszony, spałem jednak w nocy. Kompletnie nic nie umiem, zrobić.

----------


## stalker8

Założycie następny temat, żeby kupić "suplement? Technik informatyk z dysleksją - on próbował pokazać że wypracuje własną wartość, coś potrafi, utrzymuje się chyba z tego, miał wcześniej ode mnie rozeznanie w seksie, chyba tez mniejszy przymus, młodszy po prostu.
Ten koń na kobyle na tym zdjęciu z wykładu profesora, daje do myślenia, a moja pani w Krakowie od seksu pewnie lata.

----------


## stalker8

No. Czyli to jest miałem napisać, bzdura, co myślałem dotąd, a Vetulani zrobił mi smutek i skreślił nadzieję, co myślałem dotąd:
"omne animal post coitum triste". A to jest gówno prawda - Ten koń na kobyle na tym zdjęciu z wykładu profesora, daje do myślenia, a moja pani w Krakowie od seksu pewnie lata.
Tak jak opowiadała coś, że jej koleżanki, jeszcze w szkole, po rozstaniu z jednym natychmiast szukały kolejnego. No to właśnie załapałem o co jej chodziło. Naprawdę jest inteligencka i ją do piwnicy pod baranami wpuszczano, zanim ten profesor Vetulani opublikował wykłady na YouTube.

----------


## stalker8

To mogło nie być jej zdjęcie, w tej piwnicy, cóż. 
Miałem jej nadzór - tak to określę - gdyż, pasuję (co też tutaj pisałem) do takiego opisu:
→ _blogpublika.com/2013/09/27/seryjni-mordercy/_
→_killer.radom.net/~sermord/New/zbrodnia.php-dzial=psychologia&dane=PortretPsychologicznyMorder  cy.htm_

+ objawy ze spektrum autyzmu (chcący widzieć u mnie?), w ogóle zaburzeń, jakie tam przejawiałem. Niestety. Impulsywność - skłonność ←prowokacja ←uleganie ←uległość.

Nie wiem co dalej - piszę jeszcze, tymczasem: 

 Z obu wykładów profesora zrozumiałem (niedokładnie? - ale nie chce mi się kolejny raz od początku oglądać), że wyższy poziom testosteronu, jeśli uprawiają nawet masturbację. Nie ma tam słowa, chyba że nie zwróciłem uwagi, o tym co pisałem wyżej, a co wiem od niedawna (cóż...) - o zależności pomiędzy prolaktyną, oksytocyną, a dopaminą, która wpływa na wyższe czynności umysłowe... Tam gdzie wiele lat temu czytałem, było, że poziom testosteronu jest wyższy u mężczyzn, ale tych którzy współżyją z kobietą - natomiast u "onanistów" takiego efektu nie stwierdzono. - Może ktoś tutaj zweryfikuje. Wydaje się, że wynika ten poziom z predyspozycji osobniczych u tych mężczyzn, po prostu - na tle tych zahukanych, którzy z racji aparycji nie mają możliwości zdobycia partnerki. Na ile wzrósłby w tej drugiej grupie, jak też: do jakiego poziomu w porównaniu z tą pierwszą. :]

Oraz jak też w innym temacie linkowałem - spada poziom tego hormonu drastycznie w razie nie przeżycia orgazmu przez trzy miesiące, nie poniżej dwóch w tygodni jak podaje profesor, co dla mnie sugeruje manipulację, albo - i tak nic nie wiem. Wiem, że nie ufam w to co wypowiadają ludzie.

----------


## stalker8

Z definicji diabła, amatorskiej, którą ktoś zamieścił w internecie: "jedno słowo prawdy, jedno fałszu".

----------


## stalker8

'Wygląda' na manipulację, nie sugeruje, niewłaściwie się wyraziłem.
Wyższy poziom oksytocyny, prolaktyny, przy dużej częstości orgazmów, chyba niezależnie od tego jak osiąganej, to dla mężczyzny spadek możliwości umysłowych - tak to widzę, filozofia wschodu, coś kojarzę...

→body-factory.pl/showthread.php?16391-ART-Testosteron-prolaktyna-zdrowie-libido-erekcja-PART-2

Niezawodne forum:
→ *hyperreal.info/talk/obnizenie-poziomu-prolaktyny-t40484.html*

Jutro przeczytam, a dziś jeszcze obejrzę kolejny wykład - o eugenice i eutanazji, to do mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stalker8
Dalej bredzisz!!!

----------


## stalker8

> stalker8
> Dalej bredzisz!!!


Próbuję więc ulżyć sobie. W niewiedzy.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tego faceta tu chyba ktoś zatrudnił :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój facet brał jakiś czas te tabletki White Horse i trochę mu pomagały. No moim zdaniem zwiększenie czasu z 2 minut do 20 to jest jakiś postęp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może i tak.... Ja przez jakiś czas brałem tabletkę White Horse i pomagała mi przedłużyć stosunek seksualny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje ostatnie okrycie to suplement diety MAXXES ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl. Super tabletka dziłająca już w 4 minuty.

----------

